# Two plants in one!



## End420Prohibition (Oct 21, 2009)

This is probably going to sound really stupid, and it's probably not possbile, but I was wondering if anyone had ever tried to take two plants from the same mother and cut a branch off each and tie the ends together to see if they can grow together? I'll probably try it at some point just to see if two plants can join together or not, but I was high and wondering crazy things again. I've seen an oak tree split and rejoin making a circle in the trunk so I though maybe it could be possible.


----------



## weedsmoke (Oct 22, 2009)

i got a plant that has the main plant then a little baby plant next to it all from the same seed..2 plants in one i guess...the baby plant is realy small compared to the main 1.


----------



## panhead (Oct 23, 2009)

from what you described in your post your asking about grafting one plant onto another host plant,if so then its not a stupid idea, infact its a common pratice with many other plant types ,however i fail to see what you hope to gain from grafting two healthy plants together unless one plant has severe root rott or a root disease that would warrant a graft.


----------



## Twiz420 (Oct 23, 2009)

I believe that should work just fine I once grafted a chopped male onto a young tree I think it was an ash tree. It lived until winter hit, didn't grow back the next year though


----------



## End420Prohibition (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes, grafting is the term that I couldn't think of, I knew that there was a term for it. The reason that I was thinking about this is for legal reasons. I am limited on plant numbers and was trying to think of a way to get around plant numbers. The idea was that if you got two plants grafted together then they become really one plant. I doubt it would hold up in court, but with the right lawyer I think you could get almost anything to hold up in court. I'm not to worried about it, like I said I was just high and was trying to let my creative juices flow. The real trick would be to graft multiple branches so that you could get rid of the root system of the second plant and it could still get its water/nutes. Kind of like a LST ScrOG with a long veg time but without all the time.


----------



## Grubs (Oct 24, 2009)

If you are going to try to use grafting to help with the number count, I'd try grafting onto well established root stock.


----------



## THE BEAR (Nov 1, 2009)

Grafting is not what you are talking about. Grafting is when you use the root system from one plant to support and feed another plant. It sounds like you're talking about taking two clones putting them in the same pot and seeing if they would fuse together, which I don't think would happen. One plant would dominate the other and one would die due to lack of root space. I would say stick to topping. However, if you really wanted to try seeing if they would fuse together go for it. That would make one balling ass experiment.


----------



## joker007 (Nov 1, 2009)

you coud have a few different strains for mothers on 1 plant... I always wanted to try that.


----------



## zerowned (Nov 2, 2009)

why not just fim it or top it and get 2 top colas?

if you are trying to get a variation of plants you could just get your legal limit of all different types and keep toping them so they grow many main colas ? im not sure if that would work, just an idea to help ya


[edit] 2 posts up mentions topping, didnt read that part my bad.


----------



## slk (Nov 3, 2009)

would grafting work on pot?


----------



## mr. greenthumbs (Nov 4, 2009)

THE BEAR said:


> Grafting is not what you are talking about. Grafting is when you use the root system from one plant to support and feed another plant. It sounds like you're talking about taking two clones putting them in the same pot and seeing if they would fuse together, which I don't think would happen. One plant would dominate the other and one would die due to lack of root space. I would say stick to topping. However, if you really wanted to try seeing if they would fuse together go for it. That would make one balling ass experiment.


 just grow you a bigger plant and put down the bong and move to fresh air. 
oops wrong quote,you know who i mean.


----------



## slk (Nov 4, 2009)

ha thumbs take the thumbs out u ass, set down the bong. it was a simple question


----------



## RickWhite (Nov 4, 2009)

I had the same idea. I doubt cops would know the difference. One root mass would be one plant in their eyes and for all intents and purposes it would be. I think two cuttings would naturally graft together and grow more vigorusly than a topped plant. The only downside is that you might get some crowding.


----------



## Michcplwst (Nov 26, 2009)

One of my good friends actually roots his clones while they are still on the host mother..I havent asked the procedure yet but im very interrested in knowing..Im sure it just a matter of cutting into the branch and applying a root hormone and them wrapping lightly in a damp clothe..But thats just specualtion until i ask and find out for sure..Sorry if its a bit off topic..


----------



## uNDer0ath (Nov 26, 2009)

My guess is that if both plants are healthy, one will choke out the other. and suck up all the nutes.

It happens with clones if you leave them too close in trays for too long.

I have a method that I have never shared. It's kind of a secret of mine. I create a Siamese plant.


----------



## Srage (Nov 26, 2009)

Your idea will work just fine, in fact I'll be telling my friend to do the same thing 
Already have a mother plant and will e able to get clones from Toronto Compassion and will just fuse them to the mother plant and once that is working nicely I'll top the mother and let the different clones catch up


----------



## IAm5toned (Nov 26, 2009)

Michcplwst said:


> One of my good friends actually roots his clones while they are still on the host mother..I havent asked the procedure yet but im very interrested in knowing..Im sure it just a matter of cutting into the branch and applying a root hormone and them wrapping lightly in a damp clothe..But thats just specualtion until i ask and find out for sure..Sorry if its a bit off topic..


yep, tis true... cant remember the term for it though.


----------



## RickWhite (Nov 26, 2009)

Here is an experiment. Take your clones, scrape off one side of each stem, put together and put through a small piece of fish air tube and then into you medium. I'll know in a few days if this works.


----------



## lloydx (Nov 26, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> Here is an experiment. Take your clones, scrape off one side of each stem, put together and put through a small piece of fish air tube and then into you medium. I'll know in a few days if this works.


wow sounds intresting did you wipe rooting gel where u scraped? , let us know if it works out


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 26, 2009)

Michcplwst said:


> One of my good friends actually roots his clones while they are still on the host mother..I havent asked the procedure yet but im very interrested in knowing..Im sure it just a matter of cutting into the branch and applying a root hormone and them wrapping lightly in a damp clothe..But thats just specualtion until i ask and find out for sure..Sorry if its a bit off topic..


your talking about air layering. when your numbers are critical, this is a great method to save a few weeks, but is not for the beginner.


----------



## skoobie dew (Nov 27, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> Here is an experiment. Take your clones, scrape off one side of each stem, put together and put through a small piece of fish air tube and then into you medium. I'll know in a few days if this works.


I used to graft one clone onto another in a similar way. This method works. Cannabis can be grafted easily to make a circus plant (Circus mothers). If you just want a stronger root stock you can cut away the bottom half of one and the top half of the other. My idea was to take a 12 week strong rooting plant and attach it to a 8 week plant that grew crap root stocks. It worked.


----------



## Srage (Nov 27, 2009)

There are some brilliant ideas floating around in here!
I don't think I want to donut with the current clones and plant I have now as it was a pain to get them and just as I gave up on gettig then a different friend just randomly gave them to me lol. 
I may cut clones of my mother plant an leave the clones to grow but we will see.
What this topic brings to mind is if you can graph a marijuana plant to a completely different type of plant(like a tree or something in the backyard).
Would be an incredible way to grow in a very discreet way. I live on my on now so if that works it would suck I didn't know earlier so I wouldn't have been caught by my dad growing in his house when I was younger 

Also if that works would it take on the growth rate of the host plant? If so there may be a way to grow some excessively quick outdoors during the summer(and don't lie, whether you grow hydro or organics indoor you know outdoors is incredible and always produces much more than indoor)


----------



## d.c. beard (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes you can graft branches of different strains onto a single existing cannabis plant. If you are sticking to plant quantity limits and want 10 different strains that only count as one plant this might be for you. Otherwise, it's quite hard to do and not very feasible. It is however very possible.

This is the old 'Can I graft cannabis onto a hops plant to make cannabeer' thread basically....


----------



## skoobie dew (Nov 28, 2009)

Srage said:


> What this topic brings to mind is if you can graph a marijuana plant to a completely different type of plant(like a tree or something in the backyard).
> Would be an incredible way to grow in a very discreet way.


You could just put a grow bag into a burlap sack and strap it onto a tree near the top like everyone else. It would be a lot easier than trying to graph a pot plant onto anything but a pot plant. Maybe easier than graphing a pot plant to another pot plant depending on your skill set. Can you climb like a monkey?


----------



## woodsmantoker (Dec 11, 2009)

Tissue Culture! Proved all of this....


----------



## Jamie067 (Dec 25, 2009)

i'm trying to re-veg my nemesis plant and have been trying to grow it horizontally, forcing roots out of the main stem with good success. in a way i have 10 plants in one but if you're trying to graft plants, watch this video of what can be done. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGhWLaTopL4


----------



## 808Bubbler (Dec 31, 2009)

Michcplwst said:


> One of my good friends actually roots his clones while they are still on the host mother..I havent asked the procedure yet but im very interrested in knowing..Im sure it just a matter of cutting into the branch and applying a root hormone and them wrapping lightly in a damp clothe..But thats just specualtion until i ask and find out for sure..Sorry if its a bit off topic..


Air layering.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 7, 2010)

yes grafting is possible with marijuana.....it has been done before one of my old books had a chapter on it pretty interesting i think it was mel franks book but cant be sure.


----------



## manlookingj (Jan 8, 2010)

Michcplwst said:


> One of my good friends actually roots his clones while they are still on the host mother..I havent asked the procedure yet but im very interrested in knowing..Im sure it just a matter of cutting into the branch and applying a root hormone and them wrapping lightly in a damp clothe..But thats just specualtion until i ask and find out for sure..Sorry if its a bit off topic..


Me and a buddy used to do that, air layering, or something. You find a nice branch to clone off of. One with at least three node, but you want to go about two to three nodes back, and with a razor knife, cut into the root location you want, on the stem and split the stem with your knife with at 3/4 inceion. Spread it out a bit, apply root tone with a artist brush. Take regular clear plastic baggies and cut the bottoms with sizzor or a razor to make a spare, where as one end will have a pouch and the other over laping. Now take the pouches and fill with a small amount of your favorite soil mix, moisten pretty moist. Pull the pouch up against the cut stem, molding the soil around it and packing it to the stem lightly. Take the flap and tuck and fold around and place a piece of scottch tape to hold. Apply more to firmly hold to plant and location. Take care of your plant normally. If you notice the soil in the pouch getting too dry with no activity you can use an eyedroper to apply a few drops of water carefully, but you should see roots with in two weeks. Let it root firmly, then cut under root growth, remove plastic carefully and transplant.


----------



## roccyracoon420 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello all. I was thinking about cloning two different strains in the same site of a deep water culture cloner, and when rooted transfer to a regular DWC system. Hydro offers any amount of roots the proper amount of nutrients. I just have to match growing heights but I think there is a string likely hood for success. Anyone actually try this technique yet, and anyone using hydro? Thanks everyone for thinking in kind, grow on brothers!


----------



## BigDawg420 (Jan 16, 2010)

Nevermind, Im stoned LOL


----------



## BehindYou (Jan 24, 2010)

Grafting works and having a mother able to provide different clones to keep your plant count is a good idea and others have do e it.


----------

